# Anybody know about growing wheat grass?



## middlemuse (Sep 5, 2013)

So, I bought a huge bag of wheat berries because for a while wheat grass was the only veggie Aria would eat. She's on other veggies now, but I'd like to use all these wheat berries.

My problem is, every time I try to grow them, they spoil. Sometimes it happens while they're soaking, sometimes after the grass grows, but every time the wheat berries spoil. They get this really horrific smell, like the worst bad breath you've ever smelled. I assume it's caused by some kind of bacterial fermentation. It's really, really foul.

Any ideas how to avoid that so I can grow Ariabunny some wheat grass?


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## qtipthebun (Sep 5, 2013)

can't you eat wheat berries? I don't much care for them...but my best friend eats them....
As for growing them...no idea.


----------



## SablePoints (Sep 5, 2013)

You can eat them I love them. I get them from a family business in my area.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 5, 2013)

They need a light, well drained soil. Place them on top of the soil and cover with about 1/8 inch of soil. Water to keep moist until they sprout, usually takes about 3-4 days, then place in a bright window. Don't let the pot sit in standing water. I grow wheat grass year round for my cat and now I also give some to Sophie


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks Beverly! That's nothing at all like how I've been trying to do it, so maybe it will work! Do you put it in a light place or a dark place while you're waiting for the berries to germinate?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Sep 5, 2013)

middlemuse said:


> Thanks Beverly! That's nothing at all like how I've been trying to do it, so maybe it will work! Do you put it in a light place or a dark place while you're waiting for the berries to germinate?



You're welcome
I just put it in a warm place, it helps the seeds to germinate faster.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 2, 2013)

As an update, I've grown two successful batches and Aria is thrilled! I posted this picture on her blog thread, but here it is again.




Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 2, 2013)

Fantastic! Looks like someone's nibbling lol


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm happy you managed to grow a successful batch.  Aria looks like she's munching happily away.


----------



## Anaira (Oct 3, 2013)

You can also grow it without soil! I have yet to try growing some though, even though I have two bags.


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 3, 2013)

Silly question but where do you get wheat grass seeds to grow for your bunnies? I know they have some little pots of it at some pet stores, I think in the cat section.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I buy mine in the cat section at the pet store. You can either get the seeds or a premix package that has the potting medium attached. I'm sure there's got to be a cheaper place to buy it though.

It's also sold already grown at the organic market but that's the really expensive way to go!


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 3, 2013)

I ordered a huge (5 lb) bag on Amazon, but I've since discovered a local bulk food store that has them cheaper.


----------



## Tauntz (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, Beverly & Emma! Will check around. The little pots with the potting medium seems so small & if my bunnies like it would go through that in no time. Want to be able to keep it growing so they can have a little every day if they like it. Also, need more herbs that I can grow (hopefully) in my house to give them more healthy items to have readily available at all times for them. Nothing like fresh food that you know how it was grown & where! Wish I had a place where I could have a real outside garden for my buns, birds & myself.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks, will have to check Bulk Barn to see if they sell it. Never even thought of that!


----------



## Azerane (Oct 4, 2013)

Very cool, glad to know it's working out well for you  I don't even know what wheat berries are, is it just wheat grain that you germinate?


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 8, 2013)

Tauntz, as you can see in the photo, I just grow Aria's in old berry containers--they have good drainage and they're bigger than a little pot.

Azerane, yeah, wheat berries is just what they call the grain after... well, I assume after it's been husked. It hasn't got the hull on it anymore, but it's still intact. You can also get other grains for sprouting, like barley.


----------



## Apebull (Oct 9, 2013)

Ok another stupid question lol. I see you put the whole container down for her to munch on. Can they eat as much as they want like hay? Or should it be limited?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 9, 2013)

I would personally limit it. My rabbit would go through the entire thing in one sitting otherwise lol...could possibly cause some digestive upset if the rabbit wasn't used to it.


----------



## middlemuse (Oct 9, 2013)

I treat it like a vegetable and give it to Aria in similar amounts to her daily salad.


----------

